# Australians Moving to Luxembourg for Work



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello Members,

I've received a job offer from a company in Luxembourg and the offer letter states the following about *residence permit* and *residence authorization*: (image below)

The Employee will be responsible for initiating the process of application for obtaining the "Residence Authorization" and the "Residence Permit" and it's subsequent renewals, issued by the Luxembourg authorities.

The Employee is responsible for obtaining all visa and/or any other permit, which may be subsequently required by the Luxembourg authorities.

*Some of my questions are:*

* What is the difference between *residence permit* and *residence authorization*?

* Is residence-permit / resident-authorization same as work-permit?

* I've heard that in order to bring over my spouse, I have to provide a proof of stay in Luxembourg for a period of 12 months. Is there an alternate way to bring my wife with me?

* Is my wife eligible for to work in Luxembourg full-time, without restrictions (i.e. no sponsorship)? If yes, what is the procedure for that?

* In case my wife is not eligible to work, what are alternatives available in order to get her a full-time, unrestricted work-permit?

* What are the next steps after arriving in Luxembourg (e.g. commune registration etc.)?

* What places do you recommend for housing? We're okay with a peaceful location but it shouldn't be too far from the city. Will be using public transport to commute to and from office.

Your inputs are much appreciated.

Cheers!
Shanky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is a Luxembourg consulate in Sydney. I don't find a website for them, but here is the contact information: Foreign embassies and consulates in Australia - Australian Government Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade

Generally speaking, if you have a job offer, it's the employer who obtains your work permit and any work authorization needed. Residence permits or authorization are usually obtained after you have arrived in the country. But probably best to consulate the consulate. Otherwise, Luxembourg is represented in Australia by the Belgian Embassy. The Belgian Embassy site only has information on the Working Holiday visa for Luxembourg, as far as I can tell - but they may be able to give you more information about a regular long-stay visa. Work and Holiday Visa Luxembourg - Australians | Belgium in Australia
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello Bevdeforges,

Thank you for your quick reply mate! I've already checked the website and I confirmed with my employer that they'll be handling the work permit part. 

Regards
Shanky


----------

